# Keyboard recording help



## Infliet (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi guys, a quick question if anyone could help me out here... I've got an old keyboard that I've been playing for years, but now I've made hours worth of songs with it that I want to record. How do you get it set up so that you can record the keyboard's sound directly into the computer in perfect quality (FYI there is no USB slot)?

I'd really appreciate the help. Thanks or not!


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 21, 2009)

You might have to use a jack... They sell jacks that plug into music players so that you can play them on computers or amplifiers... I use one on the Casio I got... And I used a bunch of parts from radioshack. Works like a charm... especially with Audacity...


----------



## TakeWalker (Jul 21, 2009)

What, specifically, would that sort of jack be called?


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 21, 2009)

TakeWalker said:


> What, specifically, would that sort of jack be called?


 
Sorry... Its a male/male headphone-microphone cable...
I dont know what the make is, but I just remember being a bit sore that it was $5.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Jul 21, 2009)

Keyboard headphone jack output -> 1/8" male to male adapter -> computer microphone input.

Easiest way.


----------



## TakeWalker (Jul 22, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> Sorry... Its a male/male headphone-microphone cable...
> I dont know what the make is, but I just remember being a bit sore that it was $5.



I suppose I could just go to RadioShack and ask them for what I needed, huh? o.o


----------



## Infliet (Jul 22, 2009)

I've got that cable you're all talking about, and I've tried it multiple times, with no success. :\

Is there anything else that can be done?


----------

